# Russian left hand GT-R R34 900ps on MOSCOW DRAGRACING!!!



## R.S. (May 25, 2003)

*Photos & video by Moscow NISMO CLUB* http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo/nw001/

Video: http://www.nismo-club.ru/photo.html


----------

